# New Alaska Members



## LastFrontier1! (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello All,

For our 30th wedding anniversary (which was two days ago), my wife and I decided to treat ourselves to a new fifth wheel and tow vehicle. Over the past few months, we have visited the Outbackers website many times and found a great deal of helpful information that made this purchase a much easier and more enjoyable process. In fact, one look at the 30FRKS was all it took to make up our minds! We are very impressed with the layout, overall build quality, and tasteful interior of this fifth wheel and are looking forward to many years of enjoyment with it.

Thanks again for all the great posts and we look forward to taking an active part in this forum in the future.

Mike and Debra


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome!







Happy 30th anniversary, what a great present for both of you.

Happy camping.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Happy Anniversary and Happy Outbacking!


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Ouback, and welcome to the forum!
You are blessed to be living in some incredibly beautiful country.

John


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard!!! and Happy Anniversary! What a great gift to each other.......enjoy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WOW! I get to say it again!!!
















Welcome to the 
Tribe
Clan
Cult
Family!!!!!*


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> In fact, one look at the 30FRKS...


Congrats. That's my favorite floorplan.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mike and Debra
















to Outbackers! 

Happy anniversary and Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on 30 years of marriage!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome!

When can we come visit? Can anybody say ROAD TRIP.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Alaskaoutbackers to the Outback Family 
Congrats on your 30 year annversary
And congrats on the 30FRKS

Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

AlaskaOutbackers,

Here is a big welcome from Pennsylvania!

Jim


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Happy Anniversary and welcome to Outbackers! It's nice to see so many new Alaskans to the boards. Hopefull we'll cross paths this summer during our trips.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome and CONGRATS on the Anniversary, the 30FRKS (same as us) and congrats on the F350!
When you make up your mind to do something you do it right! We have the same set up only with a 250 Diesel and you are going to love the combination. Pulls like a dream and the floor plan is fantastic.
We used our 26th anniversary as the excuse but hey whatever works!
Welcome aboard and hope to meet some day!
Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

RizFam said:


>


Welcome to our "Welcomer". We missed you Tami!


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Welcome from the palmer pack! Glad to hear you got such a good rig to use in the greatest state. Hope to see you somewhere this summer.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

happycamper said:


>


Welcome to our "Welcomer". We missed you Tami!
[/quote]

Awww shuuuuucks








Thank You







I missed everyone here as well.


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello








And WELCOME from Savannah,GA


----------

